# Strongid-C Daily Wormer and mini donkeys?



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there:

We are trying to figure out a worming system for our mini-donkeys. We have a two year-old, a 4 year-old and a 5 month-old.

We give our miniature horses daily wormer and have been very pleased with the results. What we want to know is if we can give the donkeys the daily wormer and then alternate with Zimectrin Gold and Safeguard every other month?...or every two months?

Do any of you have an opinion they would like to share. I have been doing a little research and have found opposite views about all this and am getting nowhere.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 18, 2004)

I use strongid-c on some of my mini horses, but have not used it on my donkeys. I use Zimectrin, rotating it with Strongid, Rotectin, Equimectrin, every other month. I have never had any problems, on any of the mini horses, full size horses, or donkeys. Corinne


----------



## mountain_waif (Oct 18, 2004)

....


----------



## Suthrn (Oct 18, 2004)

so is it ok to use with donkeys???????? I use it with my mini horse too. Linda in E.Tex


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Oct 28, 2004)

I use the daily wormer on the donkeys that I have in stalls. I have never had any problems what so ever. I have been using it for 4-5 years now. The donkeys in the pasture get tube wormer once month.


----------

